# New personal truck



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Went into the dealer on Saturday for an oil change and left with a new truck, just wish I signed the papers before I paid for the oil change on the old truck.
My old truck was a 2013 GMC Sierra extended cab 4x4 with the 5.3. New truck is a 2016 setup pretty much the same way with a few added electronic stuff and it's a Z71 so it's got the beefier tires and slightly higher suspension.
Slightly different feel between the two but the biggest difference between the two I've noticed so far is the gas mileage. You would think that being a little higher and having more aggressive tires would make the gas mileage worse, which I'm sure it doesn't help if you compare it to another 2016 with the standard suspension and more street tires, but it's actually a lot better. My old truck was averaging 18.1 mpg and the new one is already averaging 22.7 and I got stuck in more traffic than usual today. 
I'm sure I don't know everything they changed from 2013 to 2016 but they went to electric power steering, aluminum hood, direct injection and tweeked the cylinder deactivation. So it's getting better mileage and I accidentally spun up the tires when I was merging into the highway on my test drive which my old truck never did.
If you like GM trucks take a look at the new ones. Even if your truck isn't that old the gas savings should more than make up the small bump in payments.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 2012 z71 and love it. My father Inlaw is a salesmen for gmc and always has the tricked out demos. Just preference but I like the gm's the best outta the big 3. Enjoy the new ride they sure are sweet looking trucks!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats! Got mine in November!

Wish my mpg was anywhere close to that


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Congrats! Got mine in November!
> 
> Wish my mpg was anywhere close to that


Got it up to 23.8 but I doubt you'll ever see that in that one ton you got there. I do 30 miles each way to the shop. I live 2 miles from the highway and the shop is about the same off the highway.
I stopped by the dealership to drop off the spare keys to my old truck and told the salesman what I was getting for mileage. I thought be was going to poop his pants.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I reset my trip meter and all computers, best I've seen is 10.8-11 around town, plus I drive like a ass most the time


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an older Sierra 1500 Denali with quad steer (4 wheel steering), full time 4 wheel, electronic rear suspension adjustment, trailer setting, heated leather seats, auto seat recall.

Gonna hate to go with anything else when it wears out............


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GAN said:


> I have an older Sierra 1500 Denali with quad steer (4 wheel steering), full time 4 wheel, electronic rear suspension adjustment, trailer setting, heated leather seats, auto seat recall. Gonna hate to go with anything else when it wears out............


 how is that quad steering? I have always wondered how it was. I know GMC discontinued it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

GAN said:


> I have an older Sierra 1500 Denali with quad steer (4 wheel steering), full time 4 wheel, electronic rear suspension adjustment, trailer setting, heated leather seats, auto seat recall.
> 
> Gonna hate to go with anything else when it wears out............


I had a 2003 denali with the four wheel steering two trucks ago. I loved that thing. Never had a problem with it aside from the water pump gasket turning to mush and the belt tensioner exploded. Aside from that it was just oil, brakes and tires. It had close to 200k on it when I got rid of it. Probably would have kept it longer but I bought a house and my commute doubled, didn't really like the 13mpg in the winter and 14mpg in the summer.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> how is that quad steering? I have always wondered how it was. I know GMC discontinued it.


I never had a problem with mine when I had it but I heard stories of the system locking up when the back wheels weren't straight.
Under 40mph the back wheels would turn in the opposite direction of the fronts, made parking incredibly easy and you never had to make a 3 point turn on a street. Over 40mph they go the same way to change lanes faster. I only turned mine on when I was parking.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep bct p&h

I love mine, still works great. I leave mine on most all the time unless I am towing, then on for backing.

It has a turning radius smaller than some cars. Every now and then I get looks in the parking lot.

Yep, I think it was made by Bosch and not as popular as GM hoped. Gonna hate it when I have to let it go. From what I hear GM is about the only ones who will work on it if needed. Also have to keep the tires the same or it throws things off, changing tires do all 4.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice ..new trucks are the best


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

bct p&h said:


> Went into the dealer on Saturday for an oil change and left with a new truck, just wish I signed the papers before I paid for the oil change on the old truck.
> My old truck was a 2013 GMC Sierra extended cab 4x4 with the 5.3. New truck is a 2016 setup pretty much the same way with a few added electronic stuff and it's a Z71 so it's got the beefier tires and slightly higher suspension.
> Slightly different feel between the two but the biggest difference between the two I've noticed so far is the gas mileage. You would think that being a little higher and having more aggressive tires would make the gas mileage worse, which I'm sure it doesn't help if you compare it to another 2016 with the standard suspension and more street tires, but it's actually a lot better. My old truck was averaging 18.1 mpg and the new one is already averaging 22.7 and I got stuck in more traffic than usual today.
> I'm sure I don't know everything they changed from 2013 to 2016 but they went to electric power steering, aluminum hood, direct injection and tweeked the cylinder deactivation. So it's getting better mileage and I accidentally spun up the tires when I was merging into the highway on my test drive which my old truck never did.
> If you like GM trucks take a look at the new ones. Even if your truck isn't that old the gas savings should more than make up the small bump in payments.


Where's the picture?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I could never own any brand new vehicle. I'd go nuts on some one who parked witching a 3 foot radius.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Where's the picture?


Here you go. Would have taken it this weekend but my garage is really tight so I would have only gotten a pic of the passenger door or the grill and we took the Mrs car all weekend.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Here you go. Would have taken it this weekend but my garage is really tight so I would have only gotten a pic of the passenger door or the grill and we took the Mrs car all weekend.


That's a beauty. Good luck with it.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I was close to buying a new GMC but decided I had already paid enough sales tax for the year. Ended up getting this 6.0 with 82,000 miles. 

The 6.0's have had lots of issues but they have also been around long enough to work out a lot of bugs. I keep hearing lots of stories of new diesel trucks having problems because of all the emissions bs. 

This truck was gone through by a diesel shop, previous owner spent $7,500 having the heads studded while addressing several other issues. I spent another $2,000 on a tuner and minor adjustments. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> I was close to buying a new GMC but decided I had already paid enough sales tax for the year. Ended up getting this 6.0 with 82,000 miles.
> 
> The 6.0's have had lots of issues but they have also been around long enough to work out a lot of bugs. I keep hearing lots of stories of new diesel trucks having problems because of all the emissions bs.
> 
> ...


It's funny you posted this. I found a good deal on an 07 F550 with an 11' KUV on it. It's been well serviced but the horror stories have me sketched out...But I guess you can find horror stories on any vehicle if you dig hard enough


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> I was close to buying a new GMC but decided I had already paid enough sales tax for the year. Ended up getting this 6.0 with 82,000 miles.
> 
> The 6.0's have had lots of issues but they have also been around long enough to work out a lot of bugs. I keep hearing lots of stories of new diesel trucks having problems because of all the emissions bs.
> 
> ...


That would never fit in my garage. The biggest I can fit is a ½ ton extended can, 6½' bed so that's what I've stuck with for the past 3 trucks. I've slowly been upping my gas mileage


----------

